#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Ccr com fiberhome!

## adrianoateky

Bom dia amigos, estou com um probleminha em minha rede em fibra.

HOje utilizo CCR para autenticar os clientes pppoe, e Olt fiberhome com Onu fiberhome nos clientes,

O problema que tenho é a queda do skype de tempo em tempo, 

alguém tem alguma ideia do que seja esse problema,]?
Já passaram por algo parecido?

Já atualizei ccr, não resolveu!

----------


## felipeandrade55

Amigo,

CCR ainda não é indicada pra PPPoe Server, ideal seria um PC. Porém isso não derrubaria o skype, vc ja viu se o seu Connection Traking está abilitado? 

/ip firewall connection traking

----------


## adrianoateky

Certo, observei, connection tranking abilitado.

----------


## cleiomar

Felipe Andrade,

Porque a CCR não seria indicada para PPPoE Server?

----------


## felipeandrade55

Tenho vários relatos de desconexão de pppoe, graficos errados, interfaces perdendo comunicação e outros do gênero. Pra roteamento até que vai, mas pra pppoe, só bastante problemas. Com as versões novas até que melhorou...

----------


## Pirigoso

cara eu uso aqui e aprovo, so que tudo tem limite

----------


## adrianoateky

Boa tarde amigo, qual seria seu limite nesse senario?

----------


## klabundee

A CCR vem fazendo um ótimo papel como concentrador PPPoE.
Todo equipamento tem seu limite.
Aqui trafegamos em pico 800 sessões PPPoE e 150Mb de tráfego.
Não trava.. não da erros em gráficos, nem nada.

Faz OSPF com a borda, autentica via Radius, entrega IP Real.. 
Ela já teve versões com problemas mas desde a 6.15 está muito boa.

----------


## adrianoateky

Sim, é nosso cenário aqui hoje, 
Faz ospf com a borda, autentica via radius, e com ip real,
mas as quedas do skype ainda continuam.

----------


## marcioelias

> A CCR vem fazendo um ótimo papel como concentrador PPPoE.
> Todo equipamento tem seu limite.
> Aqui trafegamos em pico 800 sessões PPPoE e 150Mb de tráfego.
> Não trava.. não da erros em gráficos, nem nada.
> 
> Faz OSPF com a borda, autentica via Radius, entrega IP Real.. 
> Ela já teve versões com problemas mas desde a 6.15 está muito boa.


Tenho uma 1009 que está fazendo exatamente a mesma coisa, somente com muito menos carga, uma vez que estamos implementando PPPoE agora, até então 98% da rede ainda é via DHCP.

Sobre o que o outro colega falou acima, eu particularmente vejo hoje as CCR's muito mais como Concentrador PPPoE e roteamento IGP do que fazendo roteamento de borda (eBGP) por exemplo. Inclusive nem pagando eu subiria um BGP em uma CCR. Se não tivesse condições de adquirir um Cisco ou Juniper, iria de BSD com Quagga ou EdgeRouter da Ubiquiti (tenho um e está muito bem, inclusive fazendo iBGP com Cisco), mais CCR com certeza não!

----------


## Luspmais

> A CCR vem fazendo um ótimo papel como concentrador PPPoE.
> Todo equipamento tem seu limite.
> Aqui trafegamos em pico 800 sessões PPPoE e 150Mb de tráfego.
> Não trava.. não da erros em gráficos, nem nada.
> 
> Faz OSPF com a borda, autentica via Radius, entrega IP Real.. 
> Ela já teve versões com problemas mas desde a 6.15 está muito boa.


Também usamos aqui e praticamento idêntico ao seu cenário, também sem problemas...

----------

